# Take care when cutting and pasting text into your posts



## Joe Blow (16 February 2008)

Please take care when cutting and pasting text into your posts, especially things like company announcements. Take a moment to format the quoted text to make it easier for others to read.

I see a lot of people quoting text like this:

AIM Resources acquires new
highly prospective gold ground
Key points
● Two prospective exploration tenements in close
proximity to the Company’s Perkoa zinc project,
Burkina Faso
● Exploration rights for 3 years, renewable for two
additional 3 year terms, over an area nearly 300sq km
● Along strike from Poura Gold Mine, which has
produced in excess of 600,000oz gold
● Region highly prospective for gold in quartz veins and
mineralisation as disseminated sulphides
● Resources on-ground ready to commence exploration
program
● Heightened gold price adds to potential of new permit
areas
AIM Resources Limited (“AIM Resources”, “the Company”)
(ASX: AIM) is pleased to announce that it has been granted
two prospective gold exploration tenements in Burkina Faso, in
close proximity to the Company’s Perkoa zinc project.
The tenements, the Naboué and Bonzan permit areas, cover
an area of 141sq km and 151sq km respectively and AIM
Resources has been granted exploration rights for an initial 3
year term, which is renewable for two additional 3 year terms,
for a total of 9 years.
The permits are located approximately 170km southwest of
the Burkina Faso capital, Ouagadougou, and are situated
about 20km along strike from the formerly operating Poura
Gold Mine, which produced in excess of 600,000 ounces of
gold in the 12 years up to 1997 (refer Permit Location Map
attached).
The region is highly prospective for gold in quartz veins and
mineralisation as disseminated sulphides.
AIM Resources plans to conduct a thorough exploration
program over the permit areas, to identify a suite of anomalous
areas for follow up.
The Company is buoyed by the acquisition of the new permits
and the potential they offer in a time of bullish gold prices.
They also complement AIM Resources’ diversified exploration
strategy.


It only takes a few moments to format the text properly into paragraphs and quote tags so that it is easier for others to read and comprehend.

Such as:



> *AIM Resources acquires new highly prospective gold ground*
> 
> Key points
> 
> ...




As you can see, it makes quite a difference to readability.

For those who don't understand how to use quote tags, please see this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2737

For detailed information about using vBcode to format your posts, go here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes

If you have any questions, please ask them in this thread.


----------



## Sean K (16 February 2008)

Thanks Joe.

I'd like to add that when I see a post that is paste in with really bad formatting I don't even read it.

The same goes for posts with really bad spelling, grammar, syntax, and general formatting. 

If you can't post a legible ramp on a company then I just won't read it. I'm sure many others feel the same. 

Put a good ramp in good syntax, and I’ll look at it!


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2008)

I agree.

When I see a big mass of text cut and pasted into a post without any care I generally don't take the time to read it, or if I do read the announcement I read the original PDF file at Etrade or the ASX. 

If someone can't be bothered to take a minute (and that is literally the time it took to format the announcement in the first post in this thread) to format it properly then I can't be bothered to try and make heads or tails of it. It is a painful exercise to attempt to read and comprehend text that isn't separated properly into paragraphs.

The bottom line is that it is easy to make text readable, but it does takes a minute or two of effort.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2008)

If anyone is unsure of any aspect of formatting text in posts or using the quote tags, please let me know in this thread.

I am quite happy to explain how to do things if people are keen to learn how.


----------



## grace (19 February 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> If anyone is unsure of any aspect of formatting text in posts or using the quote tags, please let me know in this thread.
> 
> I am quite happy to explain how to do things if people are keen to learn how.




Sorry Joe, but I have not been able to take text/image from part of an asx announcement into a post yet (I can only provide a link).  Would you be kind enough to direct me.  Thankyou.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2008)

grace said:


> Sorry Joe, but I have not been able to take text/image from part of an asx announcement into a post yet (I can only provide a link).  Would you be kind enough to direct me.  Thankyou.




Hi Grace,

ASX announcements are usually in PDF format which makes things a little difficult and why we get so many unformatted text dumps such as the example in the first post.

This is how you cut and paste text from a PDF document:


 Click 'Select' at the top of Adobe Reader.
 Click on the PDF document and highlight the text you wish to copy.
 Right click on the highlighted text and select 'Select All Text'
 Right click in your post and 'Paste' the text into it.
 Format the text so it looks nice (see first post in this thread)

With regards to images in PDF documents, you will need to do a screenshot and then edit and save the image to your PC before uploading it as an attachment to your post. Here is a thread that explains how to do it: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3420

Here is another thread on how to post a chart: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## The Mint Man (19 February 2008)

Joe, 
It would seem to me that people started doing this more often straight after you put a minimum character count on the stock threads. While I try to avoid doing this, it can be a pain in the @rse when all you want to do is inform people about some recent news and not commentate on it.

Just a thought

Cheers

Edit: this is in regards to quoting not formating the text which I have always done.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> Joe,
> It would seem to me that people started doing this more often straight after you put a minimum character count on the stock threads. While I try to avoid doing this, it can be a pain in the @rse when all you want to do is inform people about some recent news and not commentate on it.
> 
> Just a thought
> ...




Imagine if everyone who quoted an announcement accompanied it with a little one or two sentence commentary. I know it's not very realistic, but I can dream, can't I? 

Seriously though, I don't mind so much if people don't enclose announcements in quote tags if they don't feel like adding anything else as long as they go to a little effort to format the text properly. You don't need quote tags to make text readable, just a minute or so of effort. I think it's the least someone can do out of respect for those that choose to read their posts.


----------

